# Wheeleez conversion



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

Getting ready to order the wheeleez conversion kit for my Fishnmate cart. Question is which size tires work best. They come in 24cm 30cm and 42cm. I'm fishing soft sand beaches. Thoughts?


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

I have the 30 and they pretty good I don't know about the 42 but there's a pretty good price increase.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

I have the 42 only because I got them stupid cheap off of C/L in my area.
It makes your cart *MUCH* bigger. I have a big Dodge van and Jeep Cherokee
and although it is cumbersome for one person to load and unload it, it is doable with the huge tires.
If you have time, hang out at the surf and ask others about their tires then you
can make a more educated decision.
These things are EXPENSIVE !!! But, for the Fish-n-Mate, I think you would be happy with the 30.
and the 30 does not make your cart super big like the 42.
If you have more of the packed sand vs soft to cross, I would suggest the 24 . but the 30 is a good all around choice, IMO.


----------



## Drum Bum (Jan 12, 2004)

Minimum 42cm (16") fo9r a full sized cart (Sr.)


----------



## MSRIEF (May 21, 2007)

Hey barefoot how wide is your cart w/the 42's as opposed to the 30's?


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

Sorry, but, I misspoke about the size - I have the 49cm. They take the standard 1" aluminum pipe for the axle.
my cart is custom home made PVC to fit my 35qt cooler, tackle box, etc.
the tires are 9" wide and 19" tall with about 4psi.
http://www.wheeleez.com/beach-wheels-polyurethane.php will give you some information.
and it is quite cumbersome due to its awkward size, rod holders, and stuff on it.
Look at their website and just plan accordingly. Sorry I couldn't help you more, but, this is my dos centavos.
Johnny


----------



## Digger54 (Sep 11, 2012)

BarefootJohnny said:


> Sorry, but, I misspoke about the size - I have the 49cm. They take the standard 1" aluminum pipe for the axle.
> my cart is custom home made PVC to fit my 35qt cooler, tackle box, etc.
> the tires are 9" wide and 19" tall with about 4psi.
> http://www.wheeleez.com/beach-wheels-polyurethane.php will give you some information.
> ...


I'm guessing you have a trailer hitch mounted on it?


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

I can't wrap my head around a plastic wheel costing more than a lot car tires.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

hahahahhahaa yes indeed !!! $150 PER tire - PLUS shipping !!! That is more than my 17" Dodge van tires !!! (I just bought 4 for $140 each).
There was a guy that cleaned up after a beach resort remodel and he got 10
of the Beach Handicap Chairs . . . which were in pretty bad shape, but the wheels were still good.
he was selling them on C/L for $25.00 per tire. I went over and looked at them and cleaned out
the whole lot of 10 chairs for $150.00 . . . . bought new bearings and sold each tire on e-bay for 
a nice profit - - - and kept one pair for myself.
LOL and almost, do need a trailer hitch for it !!
I have a photo of the cart fully loaded with "pier wheels" on it......
so try to imagine the 20" All Terrains on it too - - - - lol, but it works for me in sugar sand just fine.
So, with only the "basic" fishing stuff, and one person fishing, I think that the medium 30cm tires would be okay.
But, I would recommend the 42cm for a fully loaded cart and two people fishing.
Jus my dos centavos
Tight Lines !!


----------



## Dan Voss (Sep 14, 2014)

I am about 1/2 way through building a cart now out of welded EMT and I have a set of the 49cm for it. I was worried about the the width too and was thinking of shortening the axle and lifting the cart so the wheels would be underneath but I was too concerned with stability. In the end I decided to leave it wider and lower. Got the wheels and axle at a stupid low price on a sale over the winter so had to do it.


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

BarefootJohnny said:


> hahahahhahaa yes indeed !!! $150 PER tire - PLUS shipping !!! That is more than my 17" Dodge van tires !!! (I just bought 4 for $140 each).


I just installed a set of 255/70r16 hankook dynapro ATM all terrains on my girls grand cherokee for $115 each.


----------



## mbg60 (May 11, 2008)

I use the 42cm tire on my Fish-N-Mate Jr. cart. That's the PERFECT match for that cart. We added a smaller diameter aluminum tube onto the Jr. cart, just rearward of the 1" wheeleez axle so I could make use of the cart caddy that is available through online stores.


----------



## mbg60 (May 11, 2008)




----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

I have one more question regarding my conversion to balloon tires. Why didn't I do this TWO YEARS ago!! Man, what a difference! I am fishing spots I had given up on because I couldn't get there without almost dying. Best thing I have done in years. And no, I don't own stock in Wheeleez (reg. TM) (pat. pending)


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Has anyone tried raising the cart up over the tires and bringing the tires more inward so it is not so wide? Kind of like a body lift on a truck. With the wide balloon tires I would expect it to still have good lateral stability


----------

